# Camping



## .Mike

I'm sure that I'm not the only one here who likes camping. Where are your favorite places to camp? What type of camping do you like? Car camping (like us), primitive camping, backpacking, etc.

We camp 2-4 times a year. It's finally cool enough around here to sleep in a tent, so we took our first trip. 

We went to George L. Smith State Park, which is about 20 miles NW of Statesboro, Georgia. The main attraction is a 432-acre black water lake, created when they built a dam and mill house in 1880. There is no detectable current, and the water is like root beer. In most places, it is as smooth as glass. The dark water is extremely reflective, making for a picturesque paddle. The entire lake is dotted with cypress trees, and the paddling trails send you through a disorienting maze of cypress trees.

There are supposedly fish in the lake. We saw people fishing, but didn't see anyone catching. The water was so still that you would expect to see some fish activity, but there was virtually none. No splashes, no minnows, nothing. The whole place was strangely devoid of wildlife. We saw one alligator, which is a far cry from the hundreds we come across on an average paddle in the Okefenokee.

We paddled all three marked trails on Monday, since it is such easy paddling. We wandered off the trail a few times, paddling through gaps in the trees exactly as wide as our kayaks, with no option to turn around. It was a ton of fun!

Here is our GPS track. If you zoom in, you can see that some of the trails are very narrow: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yP2xWHPW2yx6tQVB6UM5SbsPct_8mpnf&usp=sharing

And here are a few photos.

Heading out of camp for a quick paddle in the morning fog: 


Sun and cypress trees reflecting in the water: 


A pier reflecting on the water: 


Tight trails require lots of trail markers: 


More cypress trees reflecting on the water: 


A turtle on a log: 


Good place for a nest: 


The mill house:


----------



## LDUBS

We do an annual family group camping trip and have a blast. Maybe 15 to 20 total. Definitely car camping and at developed campgrounds (very developed). Last year was at Collins Lake in the foothills north of Sacramento. I hope we go back again this year. We all look forward to this every year. Problem is getting someone to "volunteer" to do the coordinating. You would think this would naturally fall to us older and wiser retired members of the family. But because we are older and wiser we manage to avoid that thankless task. :LOL2:


----------



## Stumpalump

Sat thru a time share and the guy called us elite travelers because we never stop. He didn't even try to sell us. I use a tiny tent for the boat and a 4x4 van for camping. Nothing like being on the water or having a sink. Tiny butane backpack stoves are the best and a 12v refrigerator like ARB sells are worth their weight in gold. I'm headed to Glamis Dunes California this afternoon for a three day weekend. Why work constantly or sit at home? $100 bucks in gas and $100 in food is dirt cheap once you own basic gear. I love your pics of that piece of paradise!


----------



## -CN-

Camping is my favorite way to live.
I usually find myself camping by a lake or a river. Other than the excessive amounts of mosquitos, I like being as close to the water as possible. Sand bars in rivers while floating downstream make great camp sites too. I even went out of state to attend a wedding this past summer and while I didn't even bring a boat, I opted to forego the deal they had on hotel rooms and got a campsite at a campground by an area lake. 
My "old" hobby of racing motorcycles and teaching performance riding at road racing race tracks had me camping infield at a race track about once a month. I'm gonna turn that time into State Park or County Park camping next summer while riding my new ATV as I am selling all of my motorcycle stuff for a change of pace.


----------



## KMixson

It has been years since I have been camping. I used to camp a lot in my younger days. Even when I was a child of around 5 years old my family would go camping on the weekends. We had a semi covered wagon that had all of our supplies in it (kind of like a covered wagon in the western movies) that we would take into the woods behind our house to go camping. We had a hundred acres with a neighbor that had over two thousand acres. As I got older I would go by myself and spend a couple of days in the woods. I loved it. As I got into my teen years I would take a minimum of supplies (no food, no tent, no water) and "live off the land". I would go weeks at the time. Fish and hunt for food, build shelters and do whatever it took to stay comfortable. I miss it.

Here is one little funny story of one of my adventures, I took a friend of mine camping one time and we set up the tent one afternoon. In the middle of the night a rainstorm came through and we found that we had set the tent up in a low area and we had to abandon the campsite. We went back home and spent the rest of the night in the attic of the barn. The next morning my father found us in the barn and we told him what happened. He said "At least you were smart enough to move to high ground".


----------



## edwonbass

Mike, that place is amazing!
I used to be a big tent camping guy. When my son as younger we would go every other weekend from March through November. My wife doesn't like to rough it. My son is grown up and moved out so now my wife and I have a class C RV. It's the only way I can get her to camp.


----------



## Jim

Does a Destination trailer in a campground count? 

AC, Cable, Internet......you know, roughing it. :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

i like primitive, however i like a bath house, running water and electricity. i enjoy camping on the chespeake bay, virginia beach and OBX. anywhere i can fish really. i havent been in a long time but still have all my stuff packed and ready to go. started camping when i was 6.


----------



## Shaugh

My brother and I go a couple times a year. We like boat-in camping during the spring and fall when the fish are biting and the jet skis are few...

We just got back from a trip to Flaming Gorge in Utah... long drive from TN and Seattle, but it was incredible... A great way to combine tin with tents..

Pictures don't do the views justice.... September temps in the 70's ...














Find a little island and pitch the tent.... totally deserted, back-country camping on a wild shoreline.... can't beat that...


----------



## Crazyboat

Camping question for all of you.

I haven't camped since I was a kid back in the early 70's and then it was me and a buddy in the woods that had a road never more then 1/2 mile from the deepest parts. We'd pitch a tent have a pocket knife and all our bikes could carry. 

No harm ever came our way but looking back our parents were crazy, any crown adult could have taken either one of us at the drop of a hat. What precautions do you take when camping away from the general public? You never know who you may run into out there.


----------



## Shaugh

The chances of running into a dangerous human are a lot higher when there are lots of other humans around... it's a simple case of percentages. you're in a lot more danger at Disneyland than you are out in the middle of nowhere... But in a case like Utah, where it's brown bear country, we always bring the short pump shotgun... mostly as a noise maker / worst case scenario...


----------



## KMixson

Crazyboat, boy how times have changed. Back then you were a lot safer from people than you are now. The animals were the ones you mostly watched out for. Nowadays you have to be on your guard for anything and anyone. I agree with Shaugh, You are a lot safer in the middle of nowhere than some populated area. I think the ones you are worried about crossing paths with would prefer a target rich environment compared to some swamp. I believe the odds of someone in a swamp being armed is much higher than someone at a shopping mall. I think most of them would like an easy target compared to someone who is out in nature and is a little more prepared to deal with a situation in a concise manner.


----------



## LDUBS

Jim said:


> Does a Destination trailer in a campground count?
> 
> AC, Cable, Internet......you know, roughing it. :LOL2:




Plus ice cream has to be available at the campground store. LOL.


----------



## Zum

My wife and I still use a tent to camp...5/6 times a year.
We did it with the kids growing up as well but my youngest is 21 now , he still drops by with his tent(and girl friend) to crash us sometimes. Hopefully the tenting tradition will carry on, i think it will. I love cooking over an open fire, cast iron frying pan and hotdogs or marshmallows on a stick. 
I don't even like typing this but thinking on getting a small trailer...18-22' for provincial parks...a hard rain isn't as fun as it was years ago....although it still is something to laugh about later on.
Beautiful pictures, we don't have anything like that up here.
Had to laugh at the getting cool enough to tent...probably in the 50's here now daytime, close to freezing at night. Our tenting normally ends in September.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## -CN-

You need to be armed out in the bush.
I'm always concerned about bears in areas where I camp. Some hick playing the banjo will see the same fate as a bear if they present a danger to me. 

I have done lots of research and testing of tents. Tent camping is the way I prefer, and the simplest. I can pack minimally and live out of my car, my boat, my motorcycle, or my ATV. If I had to drive around with a big truck towing a huge box I'd rather stay home since I already have a huge box to live in there, or check into a hotel. 

When it's just me, I like my Kelty Trail Ridge 2-person tent. It goes up so easily and is lightweight, compact, and has great features such as aluminum poles and lightweight but quality stakes. 






When I have a partner or two to help me I love my Cabela's Guardian 6




Now THAT is a room big enough for a few people and our dog and all of our stuff. It comes in an 8-person model as well. You always want to double the "rated" size of your tent for your intended application. A 3-person tent would be minimum size for 2 adults. 

In case anyone is wanting a good tent I just thought I'd share. Don't just get the cheap Ozark Trail or other Wal Mart tents if you plan to give it a lot of use and expect it to not leak or blow away. 
I will certainly buy something offered by Marmot such as the Tungsten 3 in the near future, just to cover my bases for tent sizes. 
I'm usually a happy camper.


----------



## .Mike

It's so great that so many campers are here! Virtually none of the people I know offline go camping. We invite people to go, and nobody ever takes us up on it. I really don't get it. Camping is like a reset for your brain and body. It's good for you!

We had another trip planned for later this month, but we cancelled it. We were going to camp at Cumberland Island National Seashore, where wild horses run on the pristine beaches. You have to take a ferry over to the island, but hurricane Irma was nice enough to wipe out their dock. 

We are currently planning our Christmas trip to the Okefenokee Swamp. We are thinking about camping for four nights, and getting permits to spend two of the nights remote camping in the swamp. Water levels are decent, so we're thinking about paddling 9 miles into the swamp on Christmas Eve, and spending the night at Floyd's Island: https://www.google.com/maps/place/Okefenokee+Swamp/@30.7951357,-82.3762662,60864m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x88ef789d20fa6f05:0x94975aa1c354ecd2!8m2!3d30.6668928!4d-82.3331791 It will be our first trip to the swamp since the West Mims fire earlier this year, which burnt 152,000 acres. 

Our next day trip paddle is going to be Ebenezer Creek, a blackwater tributary of the Savannah River. It is a tragic place. In December of 1864, 600 freed slaves followed union troops as they pushed their way from Atlanta to Savannah. Confederate troops were on their tail. Union soldiers built a bridge over the creek, and crossed it. The freed slaves, without supplies and seen as a nuisance, were told they would be able to cross after any confederate troops on the other side were neutralized. The bridge was ordered to be cut before the freed slaves could cross, trapping 600 freed slaves between cold water and advancing confederate troops. The freed slaves had to choose water or death. It turned out that they didn't have a choice. Most died in the water. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ebenezer_Creek


By the way, we regularly camp among 10,000+ alligators. We have been surrounded on all sides, and below, by dozens of them at once. We have (accidentally) pushed off of them with our paddles. Never once have we felt threatened by them. We do have bears around here, but I've never seen one.


----------



## misunderstood

LDUBS said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does a Destination trailer in a campground count?
> 
> AC, Cable, Internet......you know, roughing it. :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus ice cream has to be available at the campground store. LOL.
Click to expand...

......and a pizza place nearby that delivers  :lol:

Actually just sold our pop up camper and been looking hard at the Kodiak Canvas Tent. Close to pulling the trigger but wish I could see one in person to see actual usable room versus the 10 x 14 dimensions. Wonder how slanted the walls are, etc. Back to tents for us so I can pull the tin without putting it on the roof as some videos in the trailer section have shown. 8)


----------



## SeaFaring

My preference is backpacking, although I’ve only been once since my daughter was born, and I’m a bit out of shape for mountains + meaningful pack weight. 

My favorite spot is Dolly Sods wilderness in WV. In the summer, it’s still cool due to the high altitude. And the ground cover is primarily made of blue berries. 

Lots of streams for water (although I don’t think much in the way of trout). 

I’ve seen many a bear out there as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny

I lived in WV for 3 years. 2004-2007 and really got into backpacking.
so much to see up in the mountains vs in flat land Florida !!
I enjoyed Dolly Sods, Cranberry Glades, Cumberland Gap, TN and so many more.



*small cooking expedition up in the hills of Cumberland Gap, Tenn. (2006)*





I broke my left ankle pretty bad in 2007 so car or boat camping
is the only thing I can do now - but is still fun !!


.


----------



## SeaFaring

Johnny said:


> I lived in WV for 3 years. 2004-2007 and really got into backpacking.
> so much to see up in the mountains vs in flat land Florida !!
> I enjoyed Dolly Sods, Cranberry Glades, Cumberland Gap, TN and so many more.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> *small cooking expedition up in the hills of Cumberland Gap, Tenn. (2006)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I broke my left ankle pretty bad in 2007 so car or boat camping
> is the only thing I can do now - but is still fun !!
> 
> 
> .



I have an aunt and uncle who live near Cumberland Gap TN. It’s an extraordinary place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

Zum said:


> My wife and I still use a tent to camp...5/6 times a year.
> We did it with the kids growing up as well but my youngest is 21 now , he still drops by with his tent(and girl friend) to crash us sometimes. Hopefully the tenting tradition will carry on, i think it will. I love cooking over an open fire, cast iron frying pan and hotdogs or marshmallows on a stick.
> I don't even like typing this but thinking on getting a small trailer...18-22' for provincial parks...a hard rain isn't as fun as it was years ago....although it still is something to laugh about later on.
> Beautiful pictures, we don't have anything like that up here.
> Had to laugh at the getting cool enough to tent...probably in the 50's here now daytime, close to freezing at night. Our tenting normally ends in September.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk



I see you are in Nova Scotia. We were in Halifax last month. Took a trip over to Peggy's Cove. Very beautiful place. We were only there for a day. This was part of cruise from Quebec City bouncing along south to New Jersey. We were a group of 10. Actually started the trip in Niagara Falls. Spent a couple of days driving up through Montreal and then to Quebec City were we boarded the cruise ship.


----------



## Zum

LDUBS said:


> Zum said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I still use a tent to camp...5/6 times a year.
> We did it with the kids growing up as well but my youngest is 21 now , he still drops by with his tent(and girl friend) to crash us sometimes. Hopefully the tenting tradition will carry on, i think it will. I love cooking over an open fire, cast iron frying pan and hotdogs or marshmallows on a stick.
> I don't even like typing this but thinking on getting a small trailer...18-22' for provincial parks...a hard rain isn't as fun as it was years ago....although it still is something to laugh about later on.
> Beautiful pictures, we don't have anything like that up here.
> Had to laugh at the getting cool enough to tent...probably in the 50's here now daytime, close to freezing at night. Our tenting normally ends in September.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are in Nova Scotia. We were in Halifax last month. Took a trip over to Peggy's Cove. Very beautiful place. We were only there for a day. This was part of cruise from Quebec City bouncing along south to New Jersey. We were a group of 10. Actually started the trip in Niagara Falls. Spent a couple of days driving up through Montreal and then to Quebec City were we boarded the cruise ship.
Click to expand...

3 hours drive to Halifax for me, I'm southwest near Yarmouth. That CAT ferry goes from Portland to Yarmouth, a lot less people down this way.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump

misunderstood said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does a Destination trailer in a campground count?
> 
> AC, Cable, Internet......you know, roughing it. :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus ice cream has to be available at the campground store. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......and a pizza place nearby that delivers  :lol:
> 
> Actually just sold our pop up camper and been looking hard at the Kodiak Canvas Tent. Close to pulling the trigger but wish I could see one in person to see actual usable room versus the 10 x 14 dimensions. Wonder how slanted the walls are, etc. Back to tents for us so I can pull the tin without putting it on the roof as some videos in the trailer section have shown. 8)
Click to expand...


Those canvas tents pack down huge and heavy. Like two people to move it huge. I had a Agnus big Kahona tent that was nylon and even it filled a huge duffle bag. Too big for the jeep Cherrokee. After that we went to two tents with the kids. Much better for us, the kids loved having their own place and easier to setup two small than one big one. If you want it to be more insulated and weather resistant then look at 4 season tents. I still have a Sierra designs dome tent from the 80's. Cry once and have it for life. The little REI two man tent I use is kinda flimsy but if I'm only bedding down for the night like on the lake it gets it done. It packs down to the size of the Sunday paper.


----------



## misunderstood

Stumpalump said:


> Those canvas tents pack down huge and heavy. Like two people to move it huge. I had a Agnus big Kahona tent that was nylon and even it filled a huge duffle bag. Too big for the jeep Cherrokee. After that we went to two tents with the kids. Much better for us, the kids loved having their own place and easier to setup two small than one big one. If you want it to be more insulated and weather resistant then look at 4 season tents. I still have a Sierra designs dome tent from the 80's. Cry once and have it for life. The little REI two man tent I use is kinda flimsy but if I'm only bedding down for the night like on the lake it gets it done. It packs down to the size of the Sunday paper.


Getting older and want one to be able to stand in. Not looking foe a hike in tent. I know they're heavy but seen enough videos on the one I'm looking at and always set up by one person. Thanks for the tips though, I'll give it some thought and do some research on them.


----------



## Johnny

as far as tents go - I used the *Eureka!® Tetragon* series.
Easy set up—two aluminum or fiberglass poles snap together and you’re done. Unique rain fly 
creates an “overhang” at the doorway to keep the ground drier, and your tent cleaner when it rains. 
Available in sizes from a one person ultralight to a 9'x9' family size.
all have a waterproof tub floor with welded seams. the rain fly is optional during dry weather, 
leave it off at night for star gazing.

but of course, this opens the door for personal choices like the Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge controversy.
camping is supposed to be fun and sharing....... not like raccoons squabbling over a crawdad in a creek.
so to me, all are good for car or boat camping: REI, Kelty, Magellan, Coleman, etc.



get out - have fun - be safe



,


----------



## Jim

Great Thread! :beer:

I would love to go tent camping one day, I have done it in the past.


----------



## Shaugh

Even with a good air mattress, I have to say I don't really like sleeping on the ground in a small tent. We try to bring the biggest one we can... fold out cots... big pillows... tables... chairs... a heater... a fan...... that makes all the difference on a week long trip... the little comforts make for a much more enjoyable trip. With a little planning you can make one of those big 12 man tents into a virtual cabin...



Sometimes the little truck camper works best.... for RV campgrounds next to a lake.....


----------



## .Mike

You guys have some nice tents and other places to sleep! I buy cheap tents, and use them until the issues add up.

Our main tent is a cheap Coleman tent that we picked up for ~$75 on sale. The quality isn't actually that bad. For car camping, the tent is great. It is 12x12, and has a door made out of bent poles. It has a nice awning, too. The selling point for me was that, as someone who is 6' tall, I can stand in the tent without stooping. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001RPH7JY/

Our other tent for when we are kayak camping is also a cheapo. I think it was about $40. It is small and fairly light (~5lbs), and is pretty much a fine-mesh screen shelter with a floor. It has a nice rainfly that covers the whole thing, although I wouldn't want to be stuck in the rain in this tent. Without the rainfly, you get a mostly unobstructed view of the stars. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003GC4WLC/


----------



## Zum

I do the same Mike...cheap tents, although hind sight maybe a better quality one would have been cheaper. The one we use now takes about 5 seconds to put up, pretty cool.
As far as air matresses, I hate them, would rather sleep on a blanket or pad....find my kidneys or back gets cold with an air mattress.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

Zum said:


> I do the same Mike...cheap tents, although hind sight maybe a better quality one would have been cheaper. The one we use now takes about 5 seconds to put up, pretty cool.
> As far as air matresses, I hate them, would rather sleep on a blanket or pad....find my kidneys or back gets cold with an air mattress.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk



Same here. We have a relatively inexpensive 9 x 16 tent that has "taken a licking but keeps on ticking". I'm actually surprised it has lasted as long as it has even if we do only use if one or twice per year. But, for the air mattress, I'm at the opposite end of the spectrum. Ours is thick like a box springs & mattress. The pump cycles on/off during the night to maintain the firmness setting. It even pumps the air out when it is time to deflate the mattress. Of course, we need an electrical outlet to make all of that work. 

I have a couple of propane stoves and I still use the old Coleman pump-up stove. Have to buy white gas for it. Also have one of the old Coleman pump-up lanterns. Both the stove and lantern are 40+ years old and still work great. 

Uh, I kind of hate to admit this, but we take the Keurig coffee machine and a large supply of Peet's with us when we go camping. Haha.


----------



## Jim

I told my wife a truck camper is on my bucket list! Even if its for one trip. :LOL2:


----------



## Johnny

.


*it's not a truck - it's not a tent*






I have had this 15 passenger van for 17 years and can not tell you how many
nights I have slept in it. the available floor space is 12 feet from the front seats 
to the back door and 60" wide. a styrofoam insulating pad and sleeping bag is all I need. 
the rear windows have 5% black-out limo tint and a black curtain pulls across the back of the front seats. (all rear seats removed).
I will be passing it to my grandson soon. if it only had _four wheel drive_ it would be the Bees Knees !!!!
the van is 20 feet long. so if your boat trailer is 20', you have 40 feet of Family Fun rolling down the hi-way !!
for tent camping - this thing will hold all the firewood and creature comfy items you need. 
when I was working up in the West Virginia mountains, the locals called it a _*West Virginia Bob Sled*_
as it had no traction what-so-ever in the ice and snow !!! (I fixed that with a dozen 80# bags of cement spread out in the back).

if you can find an older extended van in good condition, and you like to get out, I would recommend a BIG van
that you can modify yourself. if you have small kids, you can build bunk-beds in the back and it will sleep 6 with no problems.


.


----------



## Stumpalump

Ditto what Johnny said. In a Van you can stealth camp almost anywhere. The wife and kids feel safe from storms, bears and thugs. Setup procedure is simple: Step one: Switch ignition key to the off position. Step two: Camp. 
A van is built like a pickup. Mine was converted to 4x4 with all F350 parts but I've camped just fine out of Dodge caravans. This is my 2002 E350 that I've had for 11 years. It's got a small bar sink, 20 gallons of water, fold up craper, and most importantly a real bed with real pillows and a down comphortor. Certainly one of the best, most used and versital toys I have ever bought.


----------



## Jim

If I could find a 4x4 van, that would be my next vehicle. :LOL2:


----------



## Stumpalump

Jim said:


> If I could find a 4x4 van, that would be my next vehicle. :LOL2:


Talk about hard to find. Check this low milage gem out. I'd be on the phone Jim because it may be actual miles and not as bad as the ad is. I found my van searching 4x4 RV's and is how I found this.
https://hartford.craigslist.org/rvs/d/rv-motor-home-camper/6354409747.html


----------



## SeaFaring

Depending on how much you want to spend, 4x4 vans are not hard to find. 

Quigley does conversions. 
https://www.quigley4x4.com/

And the Mercedes Benz Sprinter is available with 4wd and a 4” lift from the factory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misunderstood

Stumpalump said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I could find a 4x4 van, that would be my next vehicle. :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about hard to find. Check this low milage gem out. I'd be on the phone Jim because it may be actual miles and not as bad as the ad is. I found my van searching 4x4 RV's and is how I found this.
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/rvs/d/rv-motor-home-camper/6354409747.html
Click to expand...

They're out there https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-chevrolet-gx4/6372335798.html


----------



## -CN-

SeaFaring said:


> And the Mercedes Benz Sprinter is available with 4wd and a 4” lift from the factory.


That is the worst riding vehicle ever! Don't plan to take long trips in one. Even a young guy like me was sore.


----------



## KMixson

-CN- said:


> SeaFaring said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Mercedes Benz Sprinter is available with 4wd and a 4” lift from the factory.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the worst riding vehicle ever! Don't plan to take long trips in one. Even a young guy like me was sore.
Click to expand...


I have heard that buying parts for these vans are a nightmare. You have to order parts for the specific VIN # of the van you are working on. Parts are made for one vehicle only and you have to marry the parts to the van and marry the van to the part. I have some friends who work for a company that has these vans and they are not too fond of them. I guess if only have one van you could stock parts for it but if you have a fleet of them you would have to stock parts for each individual van if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## bcbouy

i use this to do this in places like this.


----------



## Jim

That is awesome bcbouy! 

I keep telling my wife when the kids are gone this will be me and her! :lol:


----------



## Shaugh

Can I ask where that is bcbouy ?


----------



## SeaFaring

I’ve never ridden in a sprinter other than a cutaway bus that was OK. Didn’t know they were that rough. Thanks for the tip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbouy

Shaugh said:


> Can I ask where that is bcbouy ?


that is a forest service site called whitefish bay on stuart lake in central british columbia.we were pulling in 20+ pound lakers all day long.our boat disappeared about 4 days after this pic was taken,so we headed home.that was about 3 weeks into our month long trip we take every august.the shot with the fish is babine lake,also central bc during the same trip.the haze is forest fire smoke that hung around for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Shaugh

Looks like we're on the same wavelength. I'm going to be heading out to Seattle in the spring... looking for possible locations like that in southern BC / northern WA ... any suggestions ?


----------



## bcbouy

depends on what you're after and when you plan to be in the area.spring time in bc is trout madness.and if you want a couple lunkers or several hundred smaller ones.also whether you want a provincial campsite which fill up as soon as the ice is off or forest service without fees.the forest service sites are almost always lakeside and stocked but out of the way or off the beaten track,first come first serve,no reserve and are much quieter and almost always just fishermen and the occasional atv'ers.feel free to pm me.


----------



## water bouy

That lake near Statesboro looks like it should be a fish factory. We used to camp a lot at Buggs Island or at the brickyard in Danville and striper fish. A couple of times we set up on a small island at the mouth of the Dan river and camped. Need to get back into it someday.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Me and a buddy did a 20 mile fishing float and camp this summer. Had a great time. Can't wait to do it this summer.

https://vimeo.com/230640089


----------



## paper

Camping? Outside??

Icky!!!

 

I camp from one extreme to the other.. Holiday Inn Express to hanging in a hammock, and everything in between.. :wink:


----------



## SeaFaring

paper said:


> Camping? Outside??
> 
> Icky!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I camp from one extreme to the other.. Holiday Inn Express to hanging in a hammock, and everything in between.. :wink:



Trust me, there are ickier things in a Holiday Inn than in a well policed campsite!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paper

That’s for sure!

I know what’s been inside my sleeping bag since day one.

:LOL2:


----------



## PATRIOT

Big Bend, Texas
Padre Island, Texas
Bolivar Peninsula, Texas
Atchafalaya, Louisiana
Gulf Islands National Seashore, Mississippi
Navarre Beach, Florida
Everglades Flamingo, Florida

. . . . the only places to be camping in January!


----------



## BillPlayfoot

Charleston Lake Provincial Park, Ontario
I like the Captain's Gap site best. It is a boat in site. Small sand beach. No electricity or showers. There is a outhouse. No tents larger than 10 X 10 will fit on the tent platforms and you can't set tents on the ground as it is against park rules.
The lake is calm and clear most of the time. You can see the bottom in 25 feet of water.
Great Smallmouth fishing


----------



## ppine

After an outdoor career, I camp not because I like it, but because I have to. We grew up that way. Now I like backpacking in the mountains, floating rivers in rafts and canoes, truck camping at the end of the road and boondocking with a small RV. This year I am camping out of my aluminum power boat on a huge lake. I like camp all year except for January. When the days get a little longer it will time to head for the low desert. 

When I was younger we used to pack horses and mules. Then it is possible to travel a long way from a road. One trip in Wyoming was 50 miles in. No signs of humans except Native Americans a long time ago. No trails, no campfire rings, no nothing. Just moose, grizzly bears and bighorn sheep for neighbors.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

We used to do this....





....now we do this.


----------



## ppine

I like to camp where other people don't. I still backpack at 68, and do some river trips each year in either rafts of canoes. 
I truck camp especially in the spring and fall, sometimes with a canvas wall tent and a stove. 
I also have a travel trailer for mostly the cooler weather. 

Low desert in winter with no tent.
Spring and fall are the best times to camp. 
In summer backpacking and river trips to get away from people. 
PLanning on a power boat camping trip to a large reservoir. 
I would like to run Lake Roosevelt, WA behind Grand Coulee Dam which is 184 miles long


----------



## handyandy

Wife and I do a decent amount of camping right now all of it is tent camping, good sleep mats make all the difference we each have thermarest neoair mats they're great and were well worth the money. I'm not old, but in my childhood years idk how I just slept on the ground with a sleeping bag and maybe a foam mat. Couldn't do that now at 28, well I could if that was my only option. But anymore now I would never allow that to be my only option to sleep lol. Occasionally the Army still likes to present me with situations where I have just had to sleep on a concrete floor or back of a lmtv. But even then I usually know when times like that will happen and I bring my neoair mat to sleep on that thing is a god send for primitive sleeping. Wife and I recently on my way back to indiana from fort lee virginia decided to stop in West Virginia on the way back. Camped at bluestone lake state park was a great trip. Tent camped two three nights had the boat so we ran up bluestone into the new river to fish for smallies one day, spent another driving around to some of the sites at pipestem state park and hiked some short trails hinton was a great town we actually spent one evening getting a great dinner there and caught the new jurassic world at the little theater there. 

I hate propane and butane stoves, hate buying the butane fuel, and hate refilling the little 1lb propane tanks off my 20lb tanks at home, and hate buying the 1lb tanks. I have acquired quite the collection of old coleman white gas stoves. Two three burners, two double burners, couple different varieties of single burner back back packing ones. I enjoy fixing them and using always find them for cheap at thrift stores, flea markets, garage sales, and I can't ever pass them up when they're ten bucks or so. Wife back packs usually a couple times a year never real rigorous trips. We usually try to do some camping on the local rivers out of the boat, or a float and camp trip out of the kayaks on the river. Summer is always rough as hot humid temps around here make sleeping in a tent less than comfortable. Early fall is my favorite time of year. Cool temps, low clear water in the rivers, good fishing make for enjoyable camping.

I love it out west wife and I for our honey moon are doing a long road trip out west to south dakota, yellowstone, montana and north dakota camping and staying at cabins along the way.


----------



## jethro

The only reason I camp is to fish.


----------



## New River Rat

LDUBS said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does a Destination trailer in a campground count?
> 
> AC, Cable, Internet......you know, roughing it. :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus ice cream has to be available at the campground store. LOL.
Click to expand...



Glam-ping is a better term. :-


----------



## New River Rat

I hold a weeklong shindig every September. Food, drink, fishing, debauchery.....man, that's the life!

Here's a sample slideshow:
https://s104.photobucket.com/user/NewRiverRat/slideshow/Fishing/Gatherings/GOTT 2016

https://s684.photobucket.com/user/newrivercat/slideshow/fishing/Gatherings/Gathering 2013


----------



## LDUBS

New River Rat said:


> I hold a weeklong shindig every September. Food, drink, fishing, debauchery.....man, that's the life!
> 
> Here's a sample slideshow:
> https://s104.photobucket.com/user/NewRiverRat/slideshow/Fishing/Gatherings/GOTT 2016
> 
> https://s684.photobucket.com/user/newrivercat/slideshow/fishing/Gatherings/Gathering 2013



Sounds like fun. BTW, the photobucket link wants a password.


----------



## New River Rat

LDUBS, try it again and lemmee know.


----------



## LDUBS

New River Rat said:


> LDUBS, try it again and lemmee know.



Works now. Place looks fantastic.


----------

